# AKC Registration



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

I know it doesn't matter but how do I find out if Matrix was AKC registered? Where do I go and what types of information are required. I don't know much about Matrix's prior life since his previous owner just handed him to me w/o any background at all.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I know it doesn't matter but how do I find out if Matrix was AKC registered? Where do I go and what types of information are required. I don't know much about Matrix's prior life since his previous owner just handed him to me w/o any background at all.[/B]



You would need to know his litter registration number.

Another alternative is to know the full name of both parents (their AKC number would help), as well as the date he was born. If both parents' information is known, you can call AKC to ask if the litter was registered.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i think you'll need info like the name of the sire and dam...

in my opinion, akc papers aren't all they're cracked up to be...lol. 

massimo's mean nothing at all to me. i could care less if he was half porcupine....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> i think you'll need info like the name of the sire and dam...
> 
> in my opinion, akc papers aren't all they're cracked up to be...lol.
> 
> massimo's mean nothing at all to me. i could care less if he was half porcupine....[/B]
























That wa so funny Carrie!!

ANDREA~


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I know it may not mean anything to most but I am curious. I will probably never know and that's fine...I love Matrix regardless of what he is and no "registration" is going to make a difference. I was just curious that's all.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh, i completely understand where you're coming from. i understand you would like to know. 
i was just saying either way, he's still special and you will not love him any less....


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> i think you'll need info like the name of the sire and dam...
> 
> in my opinion, akc papers aren't all they're cracked up to be...lol.
> 
> massimo's mean nothing at all to me. i could care less if he was half porcupine....[/B]


You really are too funny!!!
















Faye is right you have to have the litter registration number. If the breeder didn't register the litter than you will never know.

Tina


----------

